# Finished this guy up today



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cocobolo is the wood.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call itz, How does it sound ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, nice craftsmanship.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Rick, that cocbolo looks good. And if you dont already know cocobolo dust is bad on your lungs be sure to use mask when turning.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking call! Keep it up!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Nice Work!!!!!!! sb_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great ! Now get to calling...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Crazy fun to make these things. I will admit I have spent a lot of energy learning and do not anticipate stopping. Worth it.... I am finding it as addicting as hunting itself.

Ed I always wear a mask no mater what I am turning or sanding. I wear a full face shield while turning also. Nice spot on the Coco. It is probably my favorite wood to turn so far. I have been fighting some black palm lately. Now I know why a 1.5" square x 100 feet long only cost $5. You need about 99 feet to get that one foot turned nicely. At least I do....

Don it sounds good. This board is long and has a big range of sound. Also pretty loud. I will try to get a recording soon. I have not forgotten you wanted to hear a distress recording. I am working on getting a good recording. The software or the mic or both just arent good. The recordings do not sound like what is coming from the call.

Looks like that wall in the background needs a fresh coat of Dry Lock too. Anyone notice that? Geez another project. Still have not finished all the floors. I have a file or quarter round sitting in the back hallway. I should probably do that too!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice looking call! Looking forward to how it sounds.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*Nice job. Looks like a fun pastime.*


----------

